# Sicilian: trasuto



## nepoete

Ho trovato il participio 'trasuto' in un testo di Camilleri. Del quale verbo deriva?
Grazie mille per la risposta!


----------



## infinite sadness

Deriva dal verbo tràsiri, corrispondente all'italiano _*entrare*_.


----------



## giovannino

Potresti trovare utile questo glossario dei termini siciliani usati da Camilleri:link


----------



## nepoete

grazie mille! Ce l'avevo un'altro glossario di Camilleri, ma non ci sono tutte le parole.


----------



## infinite sadness

nepoete said:


> grazie mille! Ce l'avevo un'altro *un altro* glossario di Camilleri, ma non ci sono tutte le parole.


Di nulla.


----------



## gatogab

> Per esemplificare: un napoletano che dovesse scrivere: sono entrato dentro la casa, non potrebbe mai scrivere: so’ trasuto dint’ ‘a casa; ma dovrebbe scrivere: so’ trasuto dint’â (dove la â è la scrittura contratta della preposizione articolata alla) casa; che sarebbe l’esatta riproduzione del suo pensiero napoletano: sono entrato dentro alla casa.


 
Alcuni dialetti del Salento nord comprendono il verbo _'trasire'_ come _'entrare'_


----------



## Blechi

nepoete said:


> grazie mille! Ce l'avevo un'altro glossario di Camilleri, ma non ci sono tutte le parole.


 
Oppure ... domanda a me: sono una fanatica di Camilleri e ho imparato tutto.  _Scusate l'off topic._


----------

